# Edvind Wold



## PeterT (Nov 5, 2017)

http://www.missiseipi.com/105794845
Cool website from EuroLand with lots of motivational eye candy - machines, projects, rebuilds, restorations...


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 6, 2017)

Wow. Beautiful. I think some of these steam guys are the most fanatical of all machinists. I swear their wives could pass away upstairs while they are in the basement working and they wouldn't know about it for 15 years.


----------

